# MMS IN Airtel



## sai_cool (Sep 22, 2006)

Assumning that i have airtel live( not mobile office ) activated on my phone.

Can i send and receive MMS?

if yes, wat's the cost.

Thank You/.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 22, 2006)

i live in chennai, should i send an sms message with the message as ACT MMS to the number 200?

Also, receiving MMS is free, rite?

and sending MMS costs Rs.5/mms, rite?
__________
Should i pay some monthly subscription fee? pls tell.


----------



## official (Sep 22, 2006)

In West bengal both outgoing and incomming mms is free.9932397231


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 22, 2006)

wat abt in chennai?


----------



## sudhakar35in (Oct 10, 2006)

The rates in TN are :

> Sending MMS (even while roaming)   : Rs.5 per MMS to anywhere (currently no limitation of size)
> Receiving MMS (even while roaming) : FREE

Note : Airtel MMs, Airtel LIVE and Airtel MOBILE OFFICE (if activated) in prepaid requires minimum balance of Rs.10 and it only works in Airtel network while roaming.

In TN, these are the procedures :

1) call 9894198941. Press 2 for english. Then press 2 again and hear the voice for 5 seconds. After that, press 9.

2) After 2 days, type MMS and send to 750.

3) To get the settings, type MMS and send to 2567.

All requests are FREE (in home network). To activate airtel live follow same procedure, but replace MMS with LIVE


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 10, 2006)

Airtel MMS is free for activation. Just call customer care. They will send you settings. Run the setting to send MMS. MMS charge is Rs.5/- per MMS. No monthly fees.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 11, 2006)

official said:
			
		

> In West bengal both outgoing and incomming mms is free.9932397231


is it 4 only WB circle ??? wht use of this no 9932397231??? you test this????


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

Activate MMS by sending
ACT MMS
at 200, charges @5/- per MMS

no the mms receiver should also activated mms


----------



## BLADE (Oct 22, 2006)

why cant you just call the customer service and ask 'em ... they work round the clock.why wasting time here.


----------

